# Puppy soft stool



## B-Line (Feb 1, 2008)

Do all puppies have soft stool? When do they grow out of it?

I ask because I regularly curb my dog. With the puppy, the stool is often soft to the point which makes it difficult to collect and bag. It usually makes a big mess but I guess it's better than leaving the piles for people to step in.

So my questions are:
1) Can I add something to the diet that will make the stool more like an adult stool?
2) I have played with change in diet but her stool is consistently "difficult to pick up." My 12 year old is on the same food (it's not age specific) and her stool is firm..

Any thoughts?

Sorry for the poopie questions..


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

What does curb the dog mean?

You can give her a spoonfull of pumpkin from a can (not pie filling, just pumpkin). 
I switched Sadie from one puppy food to California Naturals and her poop has been getting a lot better.


----------



## B-Line (Feb 1, 2008)

jesirose said:


> What does curb the dog mean?


I'll try the pumpkin, thanks...

And CURB means.... "Please Curb Your Dog".... = Pick the crap up off the sidewalk... lol..


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Have you had the vet check a fecal speciman recently for parasites?


----------



## B-Line (Feb 1, 2008)

She's at the vet right now being fixed 

She doesn't have any parasites and it's not diarrhea that she has. It's just the type of stool that is difficult to pick up. It smears. It's not like picking up a SOLID object.

Wow, I feel really weird talking about my dogs poop in this much detail.. lol.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

When I took Sadie to the vet for the same problem, she said the poop had a lot of bacteria in it and prescribed an antiboitic. That part actually slipped my mind in the first post. Sorry! But ask the vet to check for that. It's probably the combination of all three things I changed that have been helping the poop. But it's still pretty gross


----------



## hattrickinc (Nov 23, 2007)

What do u feed her? My dogs poot changes alot, depending on a few things, but mostly because I spoil him to no end with different tastes of EVERYTHING.


----------

